# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Política y Legislación >  Las ocho incógnitas de los nuevos jefes del agua

## sergi1907

Lun, 09/01/2012

La Verdad
Los regantes exigen que se apruebe de inmediato el desembalse del Tajo de este semestre y las nuevas tarifas 

 Demasiados asuntos en agenda. Los nuevos responsables de agua del Ministerio, que proceden de la Comunidad de Madrid, tendrán que decidir lo antes posible el desembalse del Tajo al Segura para este semestre, con una petición de 264 millones de metros cúbicos que hay encima de la mesa, 214 de ellos para los regadíos. La otra medida urgente es la aprobación de las nuevas tarifas, que reducen significativamente el precio de esos caudales para los cultivos y los abastecimientos, después de varios años de lucha en los despachos y de alegaciones por parte del Sindicato Central de Regantes. 

 Estas dos decisiones deben ser inminentes, a juicio de Marta Morén, la directora general del Agua saliente, la cual ha dejado los informes técnicos preparados para su sucesor, Juan Urbano López de Meneses. Con su nombramiento se ha roto la tradición de que dicho cargo fuera ocupado por un ingeniero de Caminos, Canales y Puertos. López de Meneses tiene un perfil ambientalista y es ingeniero agrónomo, razón por la cual los regantes del Segura están a la expectativa. El hecho de que casi todos los altos cargos ministeriales relacionados con el agua procedan de la Comunidad de Madrid, vinculada a la cuenca del Tajo, y que hayan sido fieles de Esperanza Aguirre, abre una incógnita sobre su gestión. 

 José Manuel Claver, presidente del Sindicato Central, señala que el nuevo desembalse debe autorizarse ya porque no pueden esperar más tiempo. A lo sumo, opina que la Comisión de Explotación del Trasvase debe reunirse antes de dos semanas, una vez que López de Meneses tome posesión y se nombre a los nuevos presidentes de las confederaciones hidrográficas. Claver espera que la nueva administración del PP no cambie el sistema actual de desembalses semestrales, que ha sido puesto en cuestión por el recurso del Gobierno de Castilla-La Mancha contra el anterior envío de agua. 

 La Mancomunidad del Taibilla también espera una decisión rápida, si bien tiene mayor margen para garantizar el suministro. En caso de emergencia, puede recibir volúmenes prestados de la Confederación. El acueducto Tajo-Segura está operativo de nuevo después de las obras de reparación y mantenimiento que se realizaron en Zafra de Záncara, Cuenca, donde hubo que eliminar unas fugas de agua, explica Mario Urrea, director técnico y de planificación de la Confederación Hidrográfica del Segura. 

 El nuevo responsable de agua también tiene en sus manos el nombramiento de los nuevos presidentes de las confederaciones hidrográficas. El presidente Ramón Luis Valcárcel y el consejero de Agricultura, Antonio Cerdá, han apostado públicamente por Miguel Ángel Ródenas para asumir la demarcación del Segura. El puesto perdió el rango de dirección general sobre la base de unas polémicas medidas de recorte del Gobierno central, que también afectaron a la Mancomunidad de los Canales del Taibilla. Nadie asegura hoy que la Confederación vuelva a recuperar el estatus anterior por decisión del Consejo de Ministros. 

 Otra medida que tendrá que tomar Juan Urbano López de Mesa es la tramitación de los nuevos planes de cuenca, que deben ser aprobados con urgencia debido a la amenaza de sanciones por parte de la Comisión Europea, habida cuenta de que los documentos de planificación llevan al menos El canal que conduce el agua del trasvase Tajo-Segura, repleto de agua en uno de los desembalses realizados. dos años de retraso. Unido a esto, el Ministerio debe buscar una solución para hacer compatibles los planes del Tajo y del Segura, que por ahora son irreconciliables debido al Trasvase Tajo-Segura: desde Toledo y Madrid se apuesta por tema semestral de exploNombramientos de los presidentes de las confederaciones. 

 Aprobación de los planes de cuenca, bajo amenaza de sanción de la UE. 

 Hacer compatibles los planes del Tajo y el Segura bloqueados por el Trasvase. 

 Diseño de un nuevo plan hidrológico nacional. 

 Culminar o frenar el programa de desalinización. reducir los caudales trasvasables; mientras que en Murcia y Valencia se reclama que no se toque ni una coma. Los regantes, por su parte, han presentado un recurso al plan del Tajo para participar como usuarios en el nuevo consejo del agua de dicha cuenca. 

 Unido a lo anterior, el Ministerio deberá ponerse manos a la obra para favorecer un pacto nacional del agua y consensuar un nuevo plan hidrológico entre los territorios. Para eso necesita que los planes de cuenca estén aprobados. Asimismo, tendrá que clarificar la postura oficial sobre el programa de desalinización, cuya producción está bajo mínimos. Desde los gobiernos de Murcia y de la Comunidad Valenciana se apuesta por frenarlo.

http://hispagua.cedex.es/documentacion/noticia/102928

----------


## ben-amar

Hay mas agua en los embalses del Segura que en EyB y ¿ya estan exigiendo agua para este semestre? Aun tienen que llegar las lluvias  (esperemos).
¿Acaso quieren secar toda la cabecera del Tajo?

----------


## perdiguera

> Hay mas agua en los embalses del Segura que en EyB y ¿ya estan exigiendo agua para este semestre? Aun tienen que llegar las lluvias  (esperemos).
> ¿Acaso quieren secar toda la cabecera del Tajo?


Sólo hay más agua en porcentaje, no en volumen.
En lo demás pues ya sabéis.... no entro.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Cada vez que veo algún mensaje de estos es que ya me salen hasta pústulas  :Mad: 




> La Verdad
> Los regantes exigen que se apruebe de inmediato el desembalse del Tajo de este semestre y las nuevas tarifas 
> 
> petición de 264 millones de metros cúbicos que hay encima de la mesa, 214 de ellos para los regadíos. La otra medida urgente es la aprobación de las nuevas tarifas, que reducen significativamente el precio de esos caudales para los cultivos y los abastecimientos


Se han tirado todo el año pasado trasvasando, incluso ahora en invierno, y encima quieren otros 264 Hm3, cuando en el Segura hay más de 600 Hm3  :Mad: 

Y encima, el agua más barata, para que puedan robar aún más  :Mad: 

Para eso, que se dejen ya de tantas historias y cuentos, que hormigonen totalmente los desagües de Bolarque, abran una zanja desde Bolarque hasta el río Mundo y que luego digan a las claras: "_Sí señores, la cuenca del Segura tiene su origen en la sierra de Albarracín_".


_Concepto del río Segura en los nuevos libros de texto desde preescolar_




> Asimismo, tendrá que clarificar la postura oficial sobre el programa de desalinización, cuya producción está bajo mínimos. Desde los gobiernos de Murcia y de la Comunidad Valenciana se apuesta por frenarlo.


Muy bonito... osea, tenemos desaladoras listas para producir agua, pero sin embargo, se apuesta por ésto:


Embalse de Entrepeñas. Fuente: http://www.elpais.com/fotogaleria/gr...epunac_23/Ies/

Una apuesta preciosa...

----------

